# Screw sizes for making shop jigs



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I get a little tired of having to run to the store to buy some screws in a particular size because I don't have exactly what I need on hand.

I know i could go out and buy every size, length, and type of screw, but that's going to get pricey.

For building shop gigs out of plywood, can you recommend a set of six or ten different screw sizes that I should keep on hand to satisfy most of my jig-building needs?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you figure out how to have the "right" hardware every time, please post a multi step post. I'll buy till I'm poor, and still have many a time I need to get something else. Thing is there are too many choices, and all of them are right sometime. I've found buying as you need, lets you keep a few sheckle's in your pocket. Requires a bit of planning though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I get a little tired of having to run to the store to buy some screws in a particular size because I don t have exactly what I need on hand.
> 
> I know i could go out and buy every size, length, and type of screw, but that s going to get pricey.
> 
> ...


Depends on what jigs or fixtures you're making. More detail is needed to answer your question.


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

Review the plan, make a shopping list, go shopping, build the jig. At some point you'll get lucky and not have to go shopping.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

Its impossible to plan that well. 
Each time you need 6 screws or bolts of a certain size, by a dozen. then you will have enough for the next job.


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

> Its impossible to plan that well.
> Each time you need 6 screws or bolts of a certain size, by a dozen. then you will have enough for the next job.
> 
> - sunnybob


Or, the job after the next job…


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

As said, really depends on the job, I like the Platte River self drilling screws and generally keep #8 screws in 100 ct boxes for 5/8", 1", 1 1/4", and 1 1/2".

For anything much larger I've got miscellaneous boxes of 2" to 3" screws plus a big a$$ box of 1 5/8" drywall screws left over from the basement, then of course, there is my obsession to keep BS screws odds and ends in all of those little tray drawers in that damn cabinet on the bench full of miscellaneous $hit I shoulda thrown out when it was first in my hand…. but that's likely another topic for another thread….


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I buy #8 1 1/4" and #8 1 1/2" screws from McFeely's by the thousand. That is what I use most for cabinet construction. For jigs, I don't know. There are always knobs and hold downs and t track and bolts and wing nuts and what not that are specific to that jig. It is hard to maintain inventory for that.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm just a weekend hobby guy, so I try to store the bare minimum.

I've found 1/4-20 bolts to be the most often used bolts for jigs and their heads fit nicely in most t track (though I did get some t track from outside the US and the 1/4-20 bolt heads do get caught up in there fairly often). Remember, if you have an angle grinder, you can cut long bolts to whatever length you need.

For screws, I typically work with 3/4" and 1/2" material (plywood, mdf, osb, 1x lumber, etc.). Therefore I typically have on hand a butt load of 3/4" (1/2" to 1/2" joint), 1" (1/2 to 3/4" joint) and 1 1/4" (3/4" to 3/4" joint) fasteners in #6, #8 and #10. Then I typically buy other sizes as needed for each project. Since most home centers no longer sell small screws individually, I usually have to buy more than I need for a single project.

Eventually the collection grows and you find you need to store it all and come up with something like this:









I have them sorted by diameter. Other people prefer to store them differently. But then it becomes easy to see what you're running low on and pick up some more next time you're at a store.


----------



## mawilsonWCR (Feb 18, 2021)

> Each time you need 6 screws or bolts of a certain size, by a dozen. then you will have enough for the next job.
> - sunnybob


 I've adopted my uncle's approach. When I need to buy a screw, I buy a box.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

When I got started setting up my shop followed what Inside Passage did, purchased all common sizes of the slotted brass screws from Lee Valley from #0 to #4 and of course a set of Gracie drivers for exact fit. Any screw that requires a drill or driver has no place in the shop other than to attach a French Cleat to the wall


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I bought an assortment (the kind that comes with a plastic drawer set). It had #6-#12 screws in a couple of different lengths, both machine and wood. If I ever came close to running out of any size, I bought a box. I must say that I've looked for something as good as the assortment I bought (many, many years ago), and haven't seen one, but I have seen assortments that I thought were good enough to do what I did.

I think most of my jigs are built with #8s, in 3/4, 1, 1 1/4 and 1 1/2, plus some common pocket hole sizes.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Mcfeeleys black up to 1" 
Grk r4 1-1/4 and up


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The best way is to start off with an assortment, keeping track of which screw is used the most. Then buy that particular size screw in bulk (100) per box. You not only get a better bulk price but have the right size screw when you need them. I started out buying in bulk sizes I think I needed. Today, I have screws that I hardly ever use. I recommend starting out with the assortment.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

#8 screws - 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2", 2", 2 1/2"

I like the McFeely's black oxide, square drive-here's a nice assortment > https://www.mcfeelys.com/8-flat-head-black-square-drive-screw-assortment.html


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Tiny, small, medium, large, xlarge, and really long ones. Could not resist. Agree with getting an assortment, keeping up with it and adding as needed.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

As many said, assortment packs is a good start. It does really depend on your projects you intend or like to do. Or the thickness of boards your using.

Since your asking what to start with, suggest maybe to start with, IMO; 
Flat head screws (Torx or Philips) 3/4", 1", 1 1/2", 1 5/8", 1 3/4"... Pan head screws 1 1/4", 1 1/2". If your working with 2×4's then you may want some 2 1/2" flat head screws with torx heads.

Anything I throw out or scrap out, I remove all the screws and bolts I can. And throw them into plastic container. So, four containers (screws, bolts, washers & nuts). Went container diving a lot for an odd screw.

Bought most of my screws 100 count, two or three boxes a time per month. Work well into the budget. If I needed one or two screws, I bought small box. All of a sudden, you have a supply.

Regular flat head screws, I only have exterior screws (in these sizes) with torx heads. Cost more, but I don't have to keep both interior & exterior on hand. #8 - 1 1/2", 1 5/8", 1 3/4", 2", 2 1/2", 3", 3 1/2".
Interior steel Flat head screws philips #6 - 3/4", 1".
GRK Cabinet screws #8 - 1 1/4", 1 1/2", 3".
GRK Trim Head screws #8 - 1 1/2", 2", 2 1/2".
Flat head Brass screws #6 - 1/2". I use these on piano hinges & hardware for small boxes.
Pan head brass plated screws #6 - 3/4".
Pan head antique bronze plated screws #6 - 3/4". I use these on urns. 
Steel pan head screws #6 - 3/4", 1", 1 1/4".
Kreg pocket hole screws fine and coarse thread 1 1/4", 1 1/2", 2".


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/hardware/jig-and-fixture-parts/65642-149-piece-1-4-20-jig-and-fixture-parts-kit?item=12K7990









HTH

This doesn't answer your screw fastening question but this kit works well for building jigs.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

We keep #8 flathead screws in sizes from 5/8" to 3" along with 1 1/4 pocket screws and a handful of #4 and #6 screws in small sizes for use in hardware installation. There's also a collection of 1/4-20 and 5/16-18 bolts in sizes from 3/4" to 3 1/2" along with washers, nuts and t-nuts for both and cross dowels for the 1/4-20 size.

Threaded rod is always on hand - usually 1/4-20 and 1/2-13.

The 3D printer is used to make knobs or rubber bumpers as needed.

All jigs are designed to use the above hardware if at all possible.

There's also a boneyard of sorts where old tools and gadgets go to die and we often dig through that if we need to slap a prototype together quickly.


----------

